# New Dentist.



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Iâ€™d gone to the same dentist for over thirty years until he retired, his practice was then taken over by someone doing private dentistry. I continued going to the same place for a while but the new guy packed up and went somewhere else, I was then left without a dentist for 3 or 4 years until we finally managed to sign up with a new practice doing NHS work.

Off we went this morning for the first appointment, Shorty was really quite nervous; she doesnâ€™t like dentists.

The dentist was a Polish lady, very pleasant but clearly brought up on the planet Vulcan. After careful inspection she decided I need a couple fillings replaced and a bit of a de- scale.

Right, not bad at all, I thought.

The dentistâ€™s parting words were: â€œTeeth not bad for the time of yearâ€. :blink: WTF?

I finally decoded that she meant: â€œ Your teeth are not bad for an old gitâ€. :lol:

Shorty needs four fillings. :bb:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Last time I was at the dentist I needed a front crown re-fixing.

He then said..............I'll just check round the back

I said............never mind the back, just concentrate on the teeth!!!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Stan said:


> I was then left without a dentist for 3 or 4 years


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I was then left without a dentist for 3 or 4 years


I`m not saying how long it`s been since I last saw one, I don`t trust the buggers


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I went nearly 15 years without seeing a dentist

when I did finally go I needed to root canal's doing Â£200+ each!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

:jawdrop:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive just done a Google image search for 'bad teeth' :fear: its not good....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Coincidentally I have an appointment with a new dentist tomorrow, but I have a pre appointment ritual so it won't matter if they don't speak the lingo :lol: :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I try and make sure I get a regular check up every 6-8 months, I'm planing on holding onto this set for as long as I can :yes:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Ive just done a Google image search for 'bad teeth' :fear: its not good....


Try "english teeth". h34r:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

what is it with yanks and their obsession with freakily un natural pearly white teeth ala Donny Osmond?


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

We smile more than you do.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

My dentist is a bit of a rip off. Last time I actually timed it. I was waiting in the waiting room for 13 minutes. I was sat in the dentists chair for 43 seconds.

Cost me about Â£17.50. Not bad for less than a minutes work.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

SharkBike said:


> We smile more than you do.


That's true, we spend more time drinking tea and getting our teeth nicely stained. :lol:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I went nearly 15 years without seeing a dentist, when I did finally go I needed to root canal's doing Â£200+ each!


Is there a moral here? :huh:



mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`m not saying how long it`s been since I last saw one, I don`t trust the buggers


My pal didn't go for over 20 years (and boy did his breath stink) when he eventually went, he had gum decay and had to have all his teeth removed.  Get a check-up, get on a dental plan and you will be ok for life. Or, get one of those little mirrors that dentists use, look at the back of your teeth and that should give you a gentle nudge towards the dentist.

I can't believe these posts, if you are working then you can afford the miserly Â£15-30 a month that it will cost you to have your teeth properly scaled/cleaned 3 monthly and a full check up 6 monthly. Any work needed, apart from cosmetic, is included, funnily enough, when you do this you never need any work doing. 

How often do you change your underpants?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I went nearly 15 years without seeing a dentist, when I did finally go I needed to root canal's doing Â£200+ each!
> ...


After every visit to the dentist


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > pg tips said:
> ...


I do it before and after, I only do it after if I get "mythered" in the chair.  h34r:

The dentist's chair I was in today, for all its electronic configurability, didn't take into account the fact my lower spine has little flexibility. Thankfully, my upper spine is "very well preserved" (to quote the medical professionals) and took most of the strain.

I have no complaints other than that, and it's my fault I have a buggered back I suppose, I shouldn't have been so "eager" when I was younger. 

But, whoever designed that chair might have put a little bit more forgiving upholstery on it rather than the bullet hard, faux leather, covered rubbish I encountered.

I'm looking forward to how this Vulcan lass sorts out me teeth, if she gets a bit rowdy I may have to snot her. But it won't be because she is a woman, Polish or of the Vulcan persuasion. It will be because she is more brutal than the bloody horrible chair she makes me sit in. 

I'm sure I'll cope, that's what the "English" do, despite our horrid teeth (those of us that still have the originals).


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> (those of us that still have the originals).


I lost all my top ones when I was 16 

I'm thinking of discussing having what I have left whipped out, cosmetic dentistry is much better than it was 30 odd years ago. :lol: :lol:


----------



## dudieezper (Feb 3, 2010)

That seems to be a confusing word that comes from our dentist for a better dental health. I've got my new dentist when I was migrated here.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

What a strange thread to join the forum on!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)




----------



## RLE (Nov 26, 2009)

I've a new one after a retirement. I'm really fortunate to have good teeth (no fillings etc) so it was only a check up. Was slightly worrying to see him shake as he was inspecting mine though. I asked him if he was cold. "Just nervous" was his response. I'd not be too happy if the drill had been in his hand.


----------

